# Egg Substitution



## goodgiver (Jun 23, 2006)

I was starting to make some Banana Bread and realized that I had ran out of eggs. Hubby used the last ones for bkfst and neglected to tell me.   Well anyway, does anyone know of a substitution for eggs? Thans a lot in advance


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have used 1/4 cup of yogurt in place of one egg*

when I bake brownies. I've never tried it with banana bread. I think it should work the same way.


----------

